# portupgrade stops working



## meteor8488 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hi all,

After I upgrade Ruby from 1.8 to 1.9, I can't use portupgrade anymore. There is no output after I run the command.


```
pkgconf-0.9.3                      =   up-to-date with port
png-1.5.16                         <   needs updating (port has 1.5.17)
portaudit-0.6.0                    <   needs updating (port has 0.6.1)
```

If I run portupgrade, there is no output:

```
root@www:~ # portupgrade portaudit
root@www:~ #
root@www:~ #
root@www:~ # portupgrade png
```
But `portupgrade --help` works, and I tried to reinstall ruby and portupgrade, it can't fix this problem. And `portsdb -Fu` also can't fix this problem.

Anyone can help?


Update:
When I try to reinstall portupgrade, I got the following error message:

```
===>   Registering installation for portupgrade-2.4.11.2_1,2
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/licenses/portupgrade-2.4.11.2_1,2/catalog.mk): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/licenses/portupgrade-2.4.11.2_1,2/LICENSE): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/licenses/portupgrade-2.4.11.2_1,2/BSD): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkg_deinstall.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkg_fetch.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkg_glob.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkg_sort.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkg_which.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkgdb.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/pkgdu.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portcvsweb.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portinstall.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/ports_glob.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portsclean.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portsdb.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portsvnweb.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portupgrade.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man1/portversion.1.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/man/man5/pkgtools.conf.5.gz): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkg_deinstall): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkg_fetch): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkg_glob): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkg_sort): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkg_which): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkgdb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/pkgdu): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portcvsweb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portsvnweb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portinstall): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/ports_glob): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portsclean): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portsdb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portupgrade): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/sbin/portversion): No such file or directory
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
      Fill ALT_PKGDEP section in pkgtools.conf file for portupgrade to be
      aware of alternative dependencies you use.
      E.g.
      ALT_PKGDEP = {
        # Use the -nox11 port when another port depends on category/portexample
        'category/portexample' => 'category/portexample-nox11',
      }

      Note also, portupgrade knows nothing about how to handle ports with
      different suffixes (E.g. -nox11). So you should explicitly define
      variables (E.g. WITHOUT_X11=yes) for the ports in /etc/make.conf or
      pkgtools.conf (MAKE_ARGS section) files.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkg.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgdb.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgdbtools.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkginfo.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgmisc.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgtools.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgtsort.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/pkgversion.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/portinfo.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/ports.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/portsdb.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools/revision.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/lib/ruby/site_ruby/1.9/pkgtools.rb): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/etc/pkgtools.conf.sample): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/etc/pkgtools.status-pkg.sh): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/zsh/site-functions/_pkgtools): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/examples/pkgtools/bash/complete.sample): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/share/examples/pkgtools/tcsh/complete.sample): No such file or directory
pkg-static: fstat() failed for %s(/usr/local/libdata/ldconfig/portupgrade): No such file or directory
Installing portupgrade-2.4.11.2_1,2... done
```

And when I also tried portmaster. It seems it stops working too.

```
# portmaster portaudit

===>>> No valid installed port, or port directory given
===>>> Try portmaster --help

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```


----------



## trh411 (Nov 18, 2013)

Try running `portmaster ports-mgmt/portaudit`. If the port is not already installed, you must provide ports-mgmt/portmaster with the port's directory.

As others here often do, I also suggest you use ports-mgmt/portmaster for all your ports needs and delete ports-mgmt/portupgrade


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 18, 2013)

What version of FreeBSD?


----------



## mix_room (Nov 18, 2013)

Did you perform the actions from /usr/ports/UPDATING?


----------

